# Pompano yields wood in PC



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Skipped outta work a couple hours early today and fished the west end of Panama City Bch. Landed a 15" Pompano (good by my standards) before I could get my 2nd rod in the surf.  My first of the year. Had the drag set light on my 8# bottom rig so as not to lose it. I think I actually got some wood as I dragged him up on the beach  Only had an hour to wet the hook, but surveyed a couple of others nearby. One had one and lost 2. I'd attach a pic, but I don't know how to do all that fancy stuff. Don't have a digital camera, either. Maybe in a few weeks, as things pick up around here, I'll try to scan in a photo and figure out how to post it. Meanwhile, it'd be nice to hear more from fishermen in the panhandle. All the posts seem to come from the east coast (enjoyable reading I might add).


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds like the water temp has gone up.
How big were the pompano. Over on the east coast I was able to land about 20 or so but they were all under 10.
Maybe this month will be better size wise.

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Water temp @ 65. Didn't get a look at the other guy's fish yesterday. Mine 15. 12 is about average for me. Rarely get under 10. Can't believe you catch so many and all too small  

I did dig up a digital camera that Michelen gave as promo with new set of tires last year. Will try to install software and see how well it works. If success, I'll try to post a pic. Raining cats n dogs right now so nothing better to do. Is there some kind of help at this site that tells me how to do it?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I can help you e mail me or Pm me when you are ready to post your Pic's.
T <------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Did you land that “Pomp” on a sand flea? 

Anyhow, I’m a Panhandle guy and it’s good to hear that the water is warming up. 
Pompano in the surf? I might have to “get sick” and skip out on work one day this week as well! I got some Nylure jigs for my birthday and I want to get ‘em wet. 

For pics, set up at www.fishingworks.com and open a gallery, then post your pics there, right click on your pic, go to properties, get that loooooong url, copy it, come back here, set up a post, click the pic button, insert the loooooong url, delete any spaces and let her rip. It might take a few tries.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Just making sure my advice was legit










Okay- There is no "pic" button, it is called "image." Hit it and there is a pop up where you paste that url

This is my try


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Bigshark88,

Sorry for the delayed response and thanks for the info on posting pix. The pomp was on fresh shrimp, 3-hook bottom rig. Nice red in your pic.  I got one in the surf today - looked like its brother. Hated to let 32" of dinner go, but had to do the right thing.  I got a picture myself and will try to post tamarra. Nothin else caught today.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

OK. Here's my first try at posting an image. This would be my first Pompano this year, Inlet Beach.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

OK. Now that I know how to do it, here's a big red I got yesterday. A very good fight.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Only thing I'm not sure of is why my pix look like thumbnails. How do you blow them up like Bigsharks?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Are they the same size on fishworks check to see if they were stored as thumb nail's
T<------>Lines
Kozlow
I Guess you will be starting your gallery. It sure would make the fish look bigger. http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge t_topic&f=2&t=000791


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Kozlow,

I played around with the pix some more after I attached the small images. Turns out they looked like thumbnails only because they were thumbnails.  I think I know what I'm doing and will be able to do it right from here on out. Hopefully, I'll have something to show. Anyway, thanks for the help.  

Here's a non-thumbnail (I'm gonna be real embarrased if this isn't right).


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good job now that's a Pic and a fish.

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

Its all good, I posted a new topic under PC hope you can check it out and maybe give me a little advice. hopefully will get to fish this sunday down there


----------

